# 5 Emerging Africa Economies!!!! Hope for the Future or Over-Optimistic?



## GHook93 (Dec 7, 2012)

> Global Economic Winners: African Economy Booms
> 
> 1. South Africa: The Continent's Largest Economy
> 
> ...



I would love to believe this, but I think I go with over-optimistic! I mean they have South Africa at the top. SA is the AIDS, rape, baby rape, carjacking and murder rate capital of the world. Not to mention they have enacted pogram or government rule discriminatory programs against Whites, very much the same as how blacks were treated during apartheid. Yet they put them at the top at the shining light.

Then you have Nigeria! A country that is sharply divided by secular lines, most caused by Muslim belligerence!

I just can't see hope with these countries being spotlighted!


----------



## longknife (Dec 7, 2012)

African countries will emerge with economic importance - not due to internal leadership - but engineers and managers brought in from China!!!!!

True, some are turning to European skill-bases, but the biggest surge comes from China that is hungry for oil - one of the reasons they're rattling sabers all throughout the South China Sea.

And, to back up and defend their claims, many companies are hiring large numbers of heavily-armed mercenaries to protect their claims. While al-queda is trying very hard to dominate a number of African countries, its leaders are facing severe threats from these and other mercenary organizations.

Oh yeah - and don't forget King Barry's efforts to infiltrate American military forces into the region.


----------



## waltky (Jan 9, 2013)

China shorin' up Sudan's currency...

*Sudan says secures $1.5 bln loan from China as it battles currency slide*
_9 Jan.`13  - Sudan has secured a $1.5 billion loan guaranteed by Chinese state oil firm China National Petroleum Corp, its finance minister said, throwing a lifeline to the African country battling its worst economic crisis for decades._


> Sudanese Finance Minister Ali Mahmoud said the loan, agreed on December 31, would come from a Chinese bank, which he declined to identify. It comes at a crucial time for Sudan which has been unable to stop a slide in its currency since losing three-quarters of its oil production when South Sudan seceded in 2011.  Oil was the main revenue source for the budget and for dollars needed to buy basic food imports such as wheat and sugar.
> 
> China is the country's biggest trading partner apart from Gulf Arab oil producers and China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC), which was not immediately available to comment, is the biggest investor in the oil industry in Sudan and South Sudan.  Sudan has avoided an "Arab spring" revolution that toppled the rulers of Egypt, Tunisia and Libya but annual inflation running at 46.5 percent in November has sparked small protests against the government.  "The $1.5 billion loan will be used to bridge the fiscal gap and enhance our balance of payments," Mahmoud told Reuters in Abu Dhabi on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 11, 2013)

longknife said:


> African countries will emerge with economic importance - not due to internal leadership - but engineers and managers brought in from China!!!!!
> 
> True, some are turning to European skill-bases, but the biggest surge comes from China that is hungry for oil - one of the reasons they're rattling sabers all throughout the South China Sea.
> 
> ...



If both the US and China help turn around the basket case that is Africa, wouldn't that meddling be a positive thing? Yet the libs and the Ron Paul Nutbags would cry foul!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope for the future!  Whether it's the U.S. or china it's about time that a foreign power HELPED in Africa!  Africa has nowhere to go but up.  Foreign meddling is the root of every current problem in Africa, and it seems that POSITIVE foreign meddling could be the best way out.


----------



## waltky (May 29, 2013)

How drugs fuel Islamic militants in Africa...

*How Islamist militancy threatens Africa*
_29 May 2013 > With Islamist militant groups across the Sahara region still able to flex their muscles despite the French intervention in Mali, former UN diplomat and security expert Ahmedou Ould-Abdallah considers their threat to Africa._


> The countries of North and West Africa have become embroiled in a new war waged by violent Islamist militants - a conflict that has no front line.  Last week's suicide assaults in Niger on a military base and French-run uranium mine, and a siege in January of the gas plant in Algeria reveal the insurgents' ruthless tactics.  And the start of the withdrawal of French troops from Mali, four months after recapturing northern cities from Islamist insurgents, is being touted by the militants on internet forums as the beginning of their victory.  But this is no sudden development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Egypt Fears Diversion of Nile Waters for a New Dam*
_ May 29, 2013, WASHINGTON &#8212; Egypt is expressing concern at Ethiopia&#8217;s move to divert water from the Nile River to allow construction of a massive hydroelectric dam._


> Egypt&#8217;s cabinet met Wednesday to discuss Ethiopia&#8217;s announcement that it was diverting the flow of the Blue Nile, the main tributary of the river.  The meeting came a day after Ethiopian officials said the water would be diverted to make way for construction of a nearly $5 billion dam.  The hydropower facility will be the largest in Africa, producing as much electricity as six nuclear power plants.  It is scheduled for completion in 2017.  A statement carried by Egypt&#8217;s state run MENA news agency said construction measures already in progress do not reflect any approval by Cairo to build the dam.
> 
> Egypt&#8217;s ambassador to Ethiopia, Mohamed Idriss, says his country is not surprised by the diversion.  It had been expected, he says.  But he suggested the unilateral announcement was premature, coming days before a panel of experts from Egypt, Sudan and Ethiopia releases a long-awaited study on the impact of the dam.  &#8220;These are technical issues and you cannot just give judgmental or impressionistic view on these implications.  That&#8217;s why the three countries formed this panel of experts which include a national expert and international experts of high reputation, and this panel is almost completing its work is entrusted with making this scientific assessment of the implications on Egypt and Sudan and based on the report of this panel, the three countries will decide on how to proceed on this matter,&#8221; Idriss said.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 31, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Hope for the future!  Whether it's the U.S. or china it's about time that a foreign power HELPED in Africa!  Africa has nowhere to go but up.  Foreign meddling is the root of every current problem in Africa, and it seems that POSITIVE foreign meddling could be the best way out.



Really? 

Maybe it could have something to do with the population. Of course never any responsibility for the way things are around you.

Some of these countries I'll admit are doing better, but to say it is just foreign isn't being honest.


----------



## Osomir (Jun 5, 2013)

GHook93 said:


> I just can't see hope with these countries being spotlighted!



They were fairly poor countries to spotlight I think. Africa is growing quite fast and there are some really strong states that have promising futures. Ghana is certainly one, South Africa is as well though they do have trouble with HIV and crime, Botswana has long had a strong democracy and steady growth and is a middle income country akin to Turkey. Liberia has seen promising recovery and growth from its civil war, as has Rwanda. If Kenya can overcome its ethnic divides then it is a booming market as well, particularly as a portal for Chinese movement into the continent. Tanzania as well is linked to the East African Community and shows more promise in my opinion than Ethiopia or Angola (which both have governance issues). Nigeria has long had the north-south divide bu the most heavily concentrated parts of the country in the south are in pretty good shape, minus the issues in the Niger delta.

Africa is definitely a continent on the move in terms of growth.


----------



## Osomir (Jun 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Hope for the future!  Whether it's the U.S. or china it's about time that a foreign power HELPED in Africa!  Africa has nowhere to go but up.  Foreign meddling is the root of every current problem in Africa, and it seems that POSITIVE foreign meddling could be the best way out.
> ...



The population of Africa is fairly low and spread out, which has actually made it difficult for start-up businesses to boom.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 5, 2013)

They eased up on their over burdensome regulations that had created an underground economy and held back their businesses.
We need to do the same thing on our businesses. The more regulations & Corp. taxes, the harder it is on businesses.
They lifted many regulations & taxes (especially Corp taxes) and now they are getting new business and imports from many countries.
How the world rates South Africa - SouthAfrica.info

http://www.southafrica.info/business/investing/open.htm#.Ua9vw3bn-M8


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2013)

Ethiopia not backing off Nile river dam project...

*Ethiopia: Halting Dam's Construction Unthinkable*
_ June 06, 2013  Tensions between Egypt and Ethiopia are rising after Ethiopia began diverting the water of a Nile River tributary to build the continents biggest hydroelectric power plant.  Despite criticism from Egypt, Ethiopia says construction of the dam will proceed._


> Ethiopia summoned the Egyptian ambassador this week to demand an explanation after Egyptian politicians were overheard on a live broadcast discussing ways to sabotage the Great Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.  The spokesperson of the Ethiopian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Dina Mufti, says Ethiopia is surprised by the tone of Egyptian officials.  "Whether those propaganda that are coming from that corner are the government's position or not, we have asked for verification.  We are caught by surprise because some government officials, party leaders and civil society leaders, they were talking about Ethiopia violently and we were surprised.  We are waiting for this tone to be watered down very soon," said Dina Mufti.
> 
> Egyptian concerns
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jun 14, 2013)

Ethiopia throws down the gauntlet...

*Ethiopia Ratifies Nile Treaty in Snub to Egypt*
_ June 13, 2013  Ethiopia's parliament unanimously ratified on Thursday a treaty that strips Egypt of its right to the lion's share of the Nile river waters, raising the political temperature in a dispute between Cairo and Addis Ababa over the construction of a dam._


> The parliament's move follows days of irate exchanges between two of Africa's most populous nations over Ethiopia's new hydroelectric plant, which Egypt fears will reduce a water supply that is vital for its 84 million people.  Egyptian President Mohamed Morsi said Monday he did not want war but would keep all options open. That prompted Ethiopia to say it was ready to defend its $4.7-billion Great Renaissance Dam near the border with Sudan.  Six Nile basin countries including Ethiopia have signed a deal effectively stripping Cairo of its veto, which is based in colonial-era treaties, over dam projects on the Nile, which is the source of nearly all Egypt's water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

